# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Cần trợ giúp về driver board Ezcad

## emptyhb

Cảm ơn các bác, sau một hồi mò mẫm em đã xử lý nó xong rồi

----------


## pmclub

> Cảm ơn các bác, sau một hồi mò mẫm em đã xử lý nó xong rồi


Cho em hỏi. Em mới tập dùng phần mềm EZCad. Các bác có thể chỉ cho em cách bắn xung analog và cách điều chình công suất nguồn laser không ạ ? Em cảm ơn nhiều lắm.

----------


## emptyhb

Trong topic kia mình đã nói rõ rồi còn gì. Nếu bác mua loại board giống như mình(model DIGIT) thì được. Còn nếu là boad IPG-Fiber thì không được

----------

